# whining



## debak (Feb 23, 2009)

Two weeks ago I picked up 7 week old lab. He has all the potential in the world to be a great hunting companion, and I am confident in my ability to make him into a quality retriever. The one thing I am worried about is preventing him from becoming a whiner. My last and first lab whined inscesently while sitting in the blind. I tried to stop it and then tried to ignore it but neither worked and I ended up extremely annoyed and sometimes embarassed. I am sure that it was caused by the way I went about training him, maybe too much bumper throwing and not enough discipline. Im not really sure. If you guys a have any thoughts on the subject I am all ears (or eyes).


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Making Noise wether it be barking or whining is a really tough thing to deal with and or fix after it becomes a problem. First thing I would do is make sure the puppy understands what QUIET means at a very young age , it's a command that should be taught just like "SIT" sit means sit and quiet means quiet. So later on when you need to enforce it the dog understands what is being asked of him and he will understand corrections. We see it alot at HT and FT with High rolling dogs, with some it can be lifelong battle, never fixed but can be controlled with consistant training.

Iv'e got a 10 year old female hunting dog that is quiet when geese are comming in but if it's a flock of ducks circling she starts to whine, with her it's a "Quiet" NICK from the collar "Quiet" command and then she's good to go. But she understands what QUIET means. If a stranger drives down the driveway and she's barking I can say quiet and she stops, it is alot easyer to control in a hunting situation where you can talk to your dog than in a HT or FT situation where you can't say anything after you call for the birds.

I would deny any retrieves that involved noise on the dogs part and teach the command Quiet for starters.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

My new lab pup is a whiner. More so than the previous labs I have had. Thanks for the info GROWNDOG but Ido have another question. Would taking Remmy out with me in the blind while doing photography in spring be a good idea. I would think it would be a good way to train him to what behaviour is acceptable and what is not while in the blind. Or do you think this could introduce problems in the future?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I think it would be fine, just be prepared to train, and make corrections as needed, it wouldn't hurt to have a bumper along, if he behaves give him a bumper every once in the while..

I think you have to bite the noise issue in the butt right away, if you nag the dog to death dealing with it you'll never gain any ground. If your sure the dog understands what "Quiet " means give a correction that is going to leave a lasting impression.

Normally collar corrections only make things worse, stick corrections seem to be more benificial..


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Thans for the info!


----------

